# Specification that led to the Spitfire



## buffnut453 (Feb 19, 2020)

Does anyone have a digital version of the actual Air Ministry specification that resulted in the Spitfire?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Snowygrouch (Feb 20, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Does anyone have a digital version of the actual Air Ministry specification that resulted in the Spitfire?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.



AIR 2/2824 from Kew National Archives in London.

AIRCRAFT: Fighter (Code B, 5/6): Spitfire single-day and night fighter: specification... | The National Archives

Dont order it from them, they charge a fortune - I recommend you use Lee Richards to go and photograph it for you. He is very good, very fast and price is good; lee is at that
archive nearly every week.

Archive Research - www.arcre.com

My own copy is only a small fraction of it, because some of it was irrelevant to my book.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 20, 2020)

Snowygrouch said:


> AIR 2/2824 from Kew National Archives in London.
> 
> AIRCRAFT: Fighter (Code B, 5/6): Spitfire single-day and night fighter: specification... | The National Archives
> 
> ...



Thanks Calum. I was hoping to avoid having to visit Kew because it's rather more than a day trip for me. However, if that's the only route, then I'll have to plan for it.

Do you have a sense for the number of pages that constitute the specification?

Many thanks,
Mark


----------



## Snowygrouch (Feb 20, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Thanks Calum. I was hoping to avoid having to visit Kew because it's rather more than a day trip for me. However, if that's the only route, then I'll have to plan for it.
> 
> Do you have a sense for the number of pages that constitute the specification?
> 
> ...



Just get Lee to copy it for you, its an online ordering system and the cost will be tiny in comparison to visiting yourself. I would have though that 
Lee would charge you less than £30 for copying it (very approximate).


----------

